# Φωνάζει ο κλέφτης να φοβηθεί ο νοικοκύρης



## nickel (Jul 30, 2011)

*Φωνάζει ο κλέφτης να φοβηθεί ο νοικοκύρης*

Η σκέψη μου πήγε σε κάτι σαν τα παρακάτω:

it's like a thief crying “thief”
it's a case of the thief crying “thief”
it's a case of the thief crying “catch the thief”


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2011)

Εγώ το ξέρω _φωνάζει ο κλέφτης για να φύγει ο νοικοκύρης_


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 30, 2011)

Wolf cries wolf?


----------

